# C++ Anfaenger



## Guest (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich muss jetzt anfangen mir C++ selbst beizubringen.
Welche Buecher sind denn fuer Anfaenger empfehlenswert?
Gibt es ein aehnliches Forum wie dieses auch fuer C++?
Gruesse
Michael


----------



## byte (7. Mai 2008)

http://usegoogle.de/c+plus+plus+forum+das+so+aehnlich+is+wie+java+forum+org


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Mai 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://usegoogle.de/c+plus+plus+forum+das+so+aehnlich+is+wie+java+forum+org



Bereits deine _Suchanfrage_ weist daraufhin, dasß Gast's Frage
seine Berechtigung hat!


----------



## foobar (11. Mai 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/C++-von-bis-Mi...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1210512603&sr=8-1
http://www.c-plusplus.de/cms/


----------



## Griesgram (2. Jun 2008)

Bist du ein Programmier- oder nur ein C++-Anfänger? Ich denke, da kriegst du hier je nach Sachverhalt sehr unterschiedliche Vorschläge..


----------



## byte (3. Jun 2008)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> byto hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum machst Du eigtl immer manuelle Linebreaks mitten im Satz?


----------



## ms (3. Jun 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum machst Du eigtl immer manuelle Linebreaks mitten im Satz?


Ich vermute, dass sein Monitor ziemlich klein ist und er beim Beitrag Erstellen im Textarea nicht scrollen will.  :lol: 

ms


----------



## AlArenal (3. Jun 2008)

Na so lange es nur der Monitor ist....



Mist! Der Hölle wieder einen Schritt näher! :-(


----------



## Chimaira (6. Jun 2008)

Diese Themen existieren Massig im Internet!! Man sollte erst intensiv suchen bevor man hier fragt.

Denn diese Frage tauchen immer und immer wieder auf.

Das ist nervig.

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Jango (7. Jun 2008)

Chimaira hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Themen existieren Massig im Internet!! Man sollte erst intensiv suchen bevor man hier fragt.
> 
> Denn diese Frage tauchen immer und immer wieder auf.
> 
> ...



Jo, du bist ja auch sooo aktiv hier am Forumgeschehen beteiligt, da kann man das verstehen... :roll: 
Mich nerven solche Beiträge wie der deinige - wenn du nicht helfen willst, halt die Finger still!

@OP: Schau dir mal dieses Tutorial an: http://tutorial.schornboeck.net/inhalt.htm


----------

